# War of the Mutants - Mutants and Masterminds



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

The campaign will be beginning shortly and I'll try to post the events of the sessions here. With a heavy workload from school, playing sessions will be quite rare, but I'll update anyway.

History for the campaign:

2047, North America is engulfed in flames of an endless war, rubble is everywhere, the people are broken. Their hopes and dreams for a peaceful life shattered by the ruthless ruling of President Redman, leader of PCAM (the People's Coalition Against Mutants).  

Redman started gaining support from normal humans in 2035, he couldn't stand the mutants anymore. Those Homosuperiors (commonly referred to as Mutants) were causing too much chaos, criminals with super powers and would be vigilante heroes in bright costumes caused more harm than good trying to stop the villains. He didn't want to see anymore innocent humans injured or killed because of the homosuperiors. He formed PCAM, his own political party, easily gaining support from the majority of the people in the USA through his propaganda. He payed certain mutants to cause havoc in order to turn the people against them. Finally, he succeeded in being elected in 2039 and he began what would soon turn into the greatest war mankind has ever seen, the War of the Mutants. 

Redman set up anti-mutant laws, forcing them to live in monitored concentration camps where they were studied. His scientists eventually devised a method for restraining their powers, vicious collars that injected a serum into their blood that repressed their enhanced genes. The mutants in the camps fled where they could, fought back when they couldn't. And thus began the War of the Mutants.

Rebellious mutants formed into groups, some working towards a peaceful solution, while others turned to violence. The conflict soon blew out of proportion, Redman used his power to change the laws in his favour, allowing himself to remain president for many years to come. His scientists had finally finished work on there anti-mutant weapons, robots of all sizes known as Zealots. Their sole purpose was to round up mutants, using any force necessary. Mutants that resisted were often killed instead of being captured.

Battles with the Zealots broke out all over the continent, and rumours of normal humans in high-tec power armour began to surface. Had Redman started working on a new weapon to use against the mutants? Redman's war versus the mutants caused destruction everywhere and many people started to think him a madman. All the major cities in the USA were either consumed in battle, or nearly destroyed from the fighting. The Homosuperiors were not fairing well against Redman's fury. By 2043, more than 3/4 of the mutant population in the USA were either dead, or being restrained in his concentration camps.

At this time, a small group of normal humans began fighting against Redman. They were a group of people from around the world, led by Jean-Francois Ladouceur (a French-Canadian). They fought against the Zealots alongside the mutants in the kind of high-tec powered armour that Redman was rumoured to have made. This group of humans, known as PAR (People Against Redman), save many mutants, smuggling them across the border to bases in Canada, Mexico and Europe.

While Redman caused destruction in North America, the people of Europe, Asia, South America, Africa and Oceania did nothing but watch. Some thought that Redman was insane and none of the political leaders wanted to go to war against the most powerful nation in the world. They prepared defences in case Redman took his fight against mutants to their countries, which he did. South America, Africa and Oceania were soon overrun by Redman's forces; the people there lived in terror under the watch of the Zealots. Redman quickly exterminated any remaining resistance and created more concentration camps for mutants on those continents.

Meanwhile, Europe and Asia were also under siege. Redman had not been as succesful in gaining control of those continents as they had better technology. The countries of Asia unified and formed their own mini-UN (called the UAN, United Asian Nations). The military worked with PAR which soon set up PAR-Asia. China had the most influence in PAR-Asia and in the UAN and they chose to remain defensive. The leaders of Japan wanted to work with PAR and the European nations and take the offensive. They began working on new nano-technology, trying to enhance their soldiers by giving them powers strangely similar to those of the Homosuperiors.

Europe was not doing as well as Asia. The European nations did not group together as quickly as the Asian ones had. France and England were under siege from Redman, Paris was in ruins and the country was engulfed in a war for survival. England was surrounded by Redman's forces. PAR headquarters, located deep underground the London Tower was doing everything they could to stop Redman, but the future did not look good.

By 2047 Redman had gained control of over half of the world. PAR was weakening while Redman continued to create ever more powerful Zealots. The world wonders if this madman will every be stopped.

May 2047, a man claiming to be from the future mysteriously appears in PAR headquarters and warns them of Redman's plans to use Nova Bombs (picture something more powerful than a Nuke) against Hong Kong, the location of the UAN HQ. No one believes him and he is thrown in jail. 3 weeks later the world is shocked as what was once one of the most prosperous cities in the world, Hong Kong, is reduced to a crater as a result of Nova Bombs. The mysterious stranger known as Rox is immediately pulled from his cell and interrogated. Over the next few weeks he reveals Redman's plans, everything he says happens. He begins building a new base in Antarctica and breaks deeper into Asia. How could Rox know of this, is he really from the future or was he planted there by Redman?

Jean-Francois was always a man willing to take chances; he trusts this man from the future and lets him form his on squad of mutants and humans willing to fight against oppression. He forms a group of young people, humans and mutants in their teens and he begins training them for the days to come. They are known as Ragnarok, and they will become humanities best hope for a bright future. Rox sets up Ragnarok headquarters in Canada, right under Redman's nose. While PAR keeps Redman occupied in other parts of the world, Rox hopes to break into the heart of Redman's empire and destroy it.

The story of our young heroes begins. Ragnarok, young and inexperienced, they are willing to risk their lives to protect others.


----------



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

*PC #1 Rick Steel*

Here's the first PC, no pic or stats yet.

I was born at the beginning of this madness.  My parents, living under the shadow of the government, were mutants in a long line of mutants.  They knew the horrors that ignorance brought upon our kind.  My sister, having recently discovered her powers, was unaware of the terrors that mankind could do to one another.  My life until the beginning of this chaos was relatively good, I had friends who never knew who or what I was and family that understood what I was changing into, life was good.  My closest friend was Rafiki, we had been friends since our youth, he was also a mutant like me.  He hated us, he hated what he became, he hated being treated differently, but more importantly; he hated himself.  He hated himself for living when his parents died, they died in an accident that he survived due to the fact that he could never die, that’s how he found out he was a mutant, at the bottom of a gorge next to the crushed bodies of his parents.  He lived with us for a time, up until my great life ended on my seventeenth birthday.

	They came to get us, we tried to fight back in together but to no avail, they had such great technologies.  My parents continued to fight and ordered us to leave, I tried to say that I wanted to stay but they told my sister and me to leave.  What a fool I was, if only I had stayed, we might have won.  Rafiki was captured!  I tried to save him but they carried him away before I could stop them.  And so my sister and I ran, for hours on end we ran, trying to evade them in the streets, but every time we made distance, they closed in.  They cornered us!  They drove us into an alley.  I killed one of them; they’re looking at me like everyone looks at me. Like I’m a freak.  STOP IT!  I killed them all.  Their blood splashing on my face was warm and soothing, my sister is crying, she doesn’t understand why I did that, shh, we have to leave.  I took her into a run down building where we would be safe from them, from everyone.  Then something grabbed me from behind!  It was choking me, these gargantuan arms!  I managed to struggle free.  It was Rafiki!  But why was he attacking me?  

I called out to him, he answered, “All those years I lived with you, when I could have been living with my parents!  I hate us!  That’s why I want all the people like us to be changed back.  So I can die again.”
“You can’t be serious?” I stated, “We can leave and avenge those that are persecuting us now!  In our time of peril, we must stay together.”
“That’s where you’re wrong.”  And with that, hundreds of troops came out of nowhere and rounded us up.   

They captured my sister and I and put us into separate vehicles to be taken away.

“The doctors, with them, promised they could find a cure for me and make all of us normal again!  All I have to do is help him get people that can be helped” he cried.
“The’re using you…” was all I could say before I was being led away.

I fought back; I threw them around and killed more of them, why does killing fix the pain inside?  But just then, I was struck from behind, and I fell into a barrel of acid.  The pain I endured was too much for words to describe.  My sister is crying.  There, there, I want to tell her, it will be all right.

During the transport, all was quiet, I hated Rafiki so much, he gave them my parents, he gave them our lives.  I was taken to a giant building, that building will never be forgotten.  The endless “experiments” were more like torture, they picked and probed at me with every tool that they had.  It was so painful.  It hurt so much; I just want to go home.  

I don’t remember how long I was kept in there.  The daily probing and prodding was a mere annoyance now, the shackles they kept me in didn’t cut anymore, you can’t cut through scar.  But one day as I was eating out of my tray in my cell, I felt a slight vibration in the floor.  I put my ear to it.  At that moment, all hell broke loose!  The walls came apart, the building was under siege!  I saw through my cell slot people running everywhere.  I fought the door, pounding, smashing it until it flew apart.  The shackles weren’t as strong any more so I tore them apart and ran through the halls.  I killed every scientist and doctor that I came across.  HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?  I was red, dripping the blood of my captors as I ran through an opening in the wall.  As I ran outside, I was met by someone; I attacked and was countered by a fierce blow to the head.  Darkness consumed me.

I woke up in a metal room.  There were people tending to me.  I was clean.  I asked them where I was and what was going on?  They recapped the previous week’s events.  Just then, someone entered, I was told that I had been in captivity for over a year, he asked me if I wanted to join them to fight against the human overlords, he had a strange accent, almost French, but not French.  I told him that I’d do anything as long as they helped me get my sister ba


----------



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

Reserved for PC #2


----------



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

Reserved for PC #3


----------



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

Reserved for PC # 4


----------



## Mucknuggle (Mar 4, 2003)

Reserved for PC #5


----------

